# Computer Repair, Networking, Wireless Security



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

I can do just about any repairs on computers, desktops and laptops. I also set up home networks, both wired and wireless. If you have an exsisting wireless network and need it secured, I can do that to. I also do Windows upgrades, software installs, and hardware installs.

I also specialize in website design and maintenance. I can update your drab website to a new modern streamlined style that attracts more customers and profits. I can also edit and create images for banners, t-shirts, hats, posters, etc.

My prices are fairly reasonable, and I also work trades when they are favorable. I have been working with computers for almost 15 years now and have too many references to count.

Let me know if I can help. PM me with any questions.

Chris


----------

